# APR Presents TTE420 Hybrid Turbo Upgrade Software!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Product Page

APR’s TTE420 Turbocharger ECU Upgrade is designed for use with the The Turbo Engineer's TTE420 turbocharger and produces an asphalt-shredding 400 HP on 93 octane fuel, and up to 442 HP using race fuel! Expect lightning fast response coupled with smooth daily driving and a much broader power band that pulls all the way to redline!

Using multiple vehicles across the world and in house, APR’s team of Calibration and Electrical Engineers mastered the Bosch MED9 engine management system to work seamlessly with the upgraded TTE420 turbocharger unit. All critical aspects of the vehicle’s platform were taken into consideration and monitored through APR’s proprietary engine management logging tools to levels often not seen elsewhere in this industry. Through proper mapping, the ECU fully understands the hardware changes and operates correctly. As such torque delivery is smooth and flat, avoiding compressor surge, limitations in the factory fueling system, and limiting stress on the factory transmission. Cam phasing operations are optimized, aiding in turbocharger spool, while allowing the engine to breathe more efficiently at higher engine speeds. Under various operational modes, lambda, ignition advance, requested torque, boost pressure levels and more were painstakingly optimized to produce maximum power without resorting to risky calibration shortcuts.



*Dyno Data*


















91, 93, 100 and 104 octane graphs on our website. Includes Wheel, Crank and Gain Over Stock graphs. 










*Requirements and Recommendations*

*Turbocharger:* A TTE420 Turbocharger from The Turbo Engineers with the 'stage 2 APR wastegate actuator spring' is required.
*Intake:* A high flow quality intake system that replaces the factory air box is required.
*Exhaust:* A high flow downpipe is required but the catback exhaust may remain unmodified.
*Intercooler:* An intercooler upgrade is required.
*High Pressure Fuel Pump:* A high pressure fuel pump upgrade is required.
*Low Pressure Fuel Pump:* A low pressure fuel pump upgrade is required.
*Fuel Rail Relief Valve:* A 155 bar fuel rail pressure relief valve is required.
*Valve Springs:* Upgraded valve springs may be required if valve float is exhibited.
*Spark Plugs:* APR's software is designed for use with NGK BKR8EIX spark plugs gapped to 0.022" ±0.002" or 0.55mm ±0.05mm with a change interval of 10-15,000 mi or 16-24,000 km.
*Transmission:* The APR TCU Upgrade is highly recommended.

*Application Guide*

Fits K04 based 2.0T EA113 Engines:

- Audi A1
- Audi S3 (MK2)
- Audi TTS (MK2)
- KTM X-Box
- Seat Leon Cupra / Cupra R / Supercopa (MK2)
- VW Golf R (MK6) / ED30 (MK5) / ED35 (MK6) / Pirelli (MK5)
- VW Polo R WRC
- VW Scirocco R

*Please Note: An APR Dealer MUST check software availability and compatibility before purchase.*

*Price*

- $999.99 - APR TTE 420 Software
- $149.99 - APR Program Switching
- $99.99 - APR Launch Limiter
- $99.99 - APR No lift Shift

*IMPORTANT PRICING AND AVAILABILITY DETAILS:*
- Pricing: Please contact an APR Importer for pricing outside the USA.
- Program Switching: A fully loaded ECU includes up to 4 program modes (stock mode, performance modes, valet, etc), as well as fault code erase, security lockout and anti-theft depending on availability and ECU compatibility.
- Availability and ECU Compatibility: Stages, programs, and features may not be available for all ECUs.
- ECU Revision Notice: Multiple ECU revisions exist for each platform. APR software may be temporarily unavailable when factory updates are applied. An APR dealer can check availability in person, or over the phone if the ECU boxcode/revision is known.

*How to Purchase*

Please use the APR Dealer Locator Tool to find an APR Dealer.


----------

